# wooden yurt questions.



## dragonmorgan (Aug 3, 2012)

I know there have been quite a few posts about yurts but I cant seem to find anything about wooden yurts, only canvas ones. DH has been tryin to turn me onto the idea of us livin in a yurt for prolly 4 years now and ive always said no way. Then the other night I came upon a company that makes wooden yurts. All that canvas and lattice stuff on the other yurts Id seen didnt impress me but I am really intrigued by these. They say you can get a loan to build them just like with a house. They seem much sturdier and easier to add on too. If i am understanding the company right they will help you customize your plans for additions or even ones to be added on later. We are a decent sized family with 3 kids 5 and under so I def like the idea of addons. 

Has anyone heard anything about this company? I cant find much in the ways of reviews. 
Smiling Woods Yurts - Yurts for Sale


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a small lattice-and-canvas yurt that my dad and I built and that I take camping. I lived in it for three months this summer in California. Many state parks have yurts set up that you can spend a night or two in, if you want to get the feel of being in one. They are wonderful spaces but do take a unique mindset.

To me, portability (or the possibility thereof) is one of the major features of a yurt. If I were building a wooden structure onsite, I'd just stick to regular construction as it is more cost-effective than one of these wooden yurts. From the looks of it, these are $25-35 a square foot dried in WITHOUT a floor; you can dry in a stick-built cabin/home WITH floor for less than that. 

Don't forget that with these wooden yurts, not only do you have to build the floor platform, but any interior partitions, electric, plumbing, etc. Unless you just really like the design and really want to live in a yurt, I'd go with conventional construction. If the speed of building is part of the attraction, you can get cabin kits that will go up nearly as quickly.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Aug 3, 2012)

Portability is not a major concern but we do like the open floor plans of the yurts. I like the fact that those wooden ones are easy to assemble and u can order the materials for the addons (like an attached bathroom instead of having to use the inner yurt space for it). Any cabin kits i have found usually come with the room layouts already mapped out and by the time I have found one with a floorplan i like, its way over budget. We have found a few cabins that might work but what i like about the yurts is that we can live in it like it is and then later we can easily add on other rooms and the main yurt would then become the central part of the house. 

I have been on yhe search for campgrounds that offer yurts to camp in. I found one place in Georgia but Im hopin to find one in Tennessee since we like to go camping there.


----------

